# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  MR.X    بحاجة للمساعدة السريعة

## محمد العزام

مساء الخير يا قوم ....

طلب ويا ريت انكو تدعموني فيه ...
بدي اكم اغنية كاملة لبعض المطربين . ويا ريت الي بدو بفيدني انو  يعطيني اياهم mp3 او 3gp   ...
ويا ريت يرفعهم على اي رابط مباشر بدون ما يضغطهم على برنامج الوينرار او الوينزب ... علشان انزلهم مباشرة على تلفوني ....



الاغاني ...

على البال  لمحمد عبدو مع  الشاعر خالد الفيصل ...
رسالة من تحت الماء ... عبد الحليم حافظ ...

ميادة الحناوي  ... ساعة زمن ..... ونعمة النسيان ...

وردة الجزائرية ... مالي وانا مالي ...

محمد عبدو ... الاماكن ....

  بكون ممنونكو لو خدمتوني في هاي الاغاني ...
بس اهم اشي انو يكون الرابط مباشر  وما تكون الاغاني مضغوطة ...

----------


## غسان

_انا اخصائي يوتيوب  ما الي على ال ام بي 3_

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (30):  فكرت ابصر شو في  :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

زهرة ربيع حكى معي تلفون وبحكيلك اذا عندك اغنية محمد عبدو مع الشاعر خالد الفيصل على اليوتيوب نزليها وحوليها MP4 او 3GP  .. وارفعيها على رابط مباشر للتحميل ويدون ما تعمليلها ضغط ... وبسلم عليكي وبحكيلك يا عمتو هيلب مي ...

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 					 
> _زهرة ربيع حكى معي تلفون وبحكيلك اذا عندك اغنية محمد عبدو مع الشاعر خالد الفيصل على اليوتيوب نزليها وحوليها MP4 او 3GP  .. وارفعيها على رابط مباشر للتحميل ويدون ما تعمليلها ضغط ... وبسلم عليكي وبحكيلك يا عمتو هيلب مي ..._


شو بده كمان؟؟؟ يعني ما ظل غير اعمله عشا.. :Bl (14):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

الاماكن

http://www.4shared.com/file/24229917...___online.html

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مالي وانا مالي


http://www.4shared.com/file/89280848...7/___.html?s=1

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

هاي كبيرة كثير 

رسالة من تحت الماء

http://www.4shared.com/file/53430807..._-___.html?s=1

----------


## زهره التوليب

عندي كونفيرتر بس لل
mp3
بنفعه ولا أنسى؟

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

يا زلمه فك ضغطهم بعدين انقلهم على جهزك شو بتخسر ...

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور زيكو 

وبينفع زهرة وبحكيلك شكرا وهو معزوم على العشان والا كان اجا واتعشى عندكم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_



زهرة ربيع حكى معي تلفون وبحكيلك اذا عندك اغنية محمد عبدو مع الشاعر خالد الفيصل على اليوتيوب نزليها وحوليها MP4 او 3GP .. وارفعيها على رابط مباشر للتحميل ويدون ما تعمليلها ضغط ... وبسلم عليكي وبحكيلك يا عمتو هيلب مي ...


_


 ول !! وهيك على التلفون  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 					 
> _مشكور زيكو 
> 
> وبينفع زهرة وبحكيلك شكرا وهو معزوم على العشان والا كان اجا واتعشى عندكم_


طيب الحمدلله انه معزوم  :Db465236ff: 
هلا رح احطله الرابط...بس خليه يستنى شوي لانه حجمه 9 ميغا وشوي  :Bl (14):

----------


## محمد العزام

:Bl (14): اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_طيب الحمدلله انه معزوم 
هلا رح احطله الرابط...بس خليه يستنى شوي لانه حجمه 9 ميغا وشوي 
_


 طيب وليش معصبة  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

شو زبط الوضع انا الروابط الي اعطيتك ايها زابطة 100 %

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
_شو زبط الوضع انا الروابط الي اعطيتك ايها زابطة 100 %_


 اه زبطو 

يسلموا كثير زيكو 

غلبناك معنا

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

هاي تبعت محمد عبده على العود 


عل البال

http://www.4shared.com/file/10233177.../____.html?s=1

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

احنا بالخدمة السريعة يا كبير

دايما غلبني

----------


## محمد العزام

والله انك كبير يا زيكو 

ومرة ثانية الف شكر لالك ما قصرت والله

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

توصوا بربيع يا جماعه ...

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Bl (35): التحميل بطئ شو اعمل؟  :Cry2:

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_التحميل بطئ شو اعمل؟_ 


 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

روحي اعمل عشا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> التحميل بطئ شو اعمل؟ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> روحي اعمل عشا_


 :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):  
غلبت حالي وعملت اكاونت على 4shared وغلبت حالي ودورت على الاغنيه وحولتها ورفعتها :SnipeR (30):  وبتحكيلي اعملي عشا...انا بدي منكو عشا هلا :Db465236ff: 
يالله عيش عم ربيع

اغنيه على البال مع شعر الامير
http://www.4shared.com/file/10692619...98c0/1111.html

----------


## khaled aljonidee

على البال لمحمد عبدو مع الشاعر خالد الفيصل ...

ما لقيتها :Eh S(2): 

رسالة من تحت الماء ... عبد الحليم حافظ ...

 
http://www.4shared.com/file/29528349...e/___.html?s=1

ميادة الحناوي ... ساعة زمن ..... ونعمة النسيان ...

http://www.4shared.com/file/10027727...__-__.html?s=1


وردة الجزائرية ... مالي وانا مالي ...

http://www.4shared.com/file/10556625...f/___.html?s=1


محمد عبدو ... الاماكن ....

http://www.4shared.com/file/24229917...nline.html?s=1


و تحياتي للعم ربيع :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

احلا ابو الخل ..  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_احلا ابو الخل .._ 


 حبيبي يا عمار :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

_ما شاء الله الشباب مش مقصريين .._ 

_طيب ما دامها واقعه وواقعه  انا الي فتره بدور على قصيدة نزار قباني بلقيس .. بصوت سلوم حداد .. من مسلسل نزار قباني بس مش ملاقيها ... الي بلاقيها يوتيوب .. بكون خدمني  خدمة العمر_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  

_اقتباس:
ما شاء الله الشباب مش مقصريين .. 

 








طيب ما دامها واقعه وواقعه انا الي فتره بدور على قصيدة نزار قباني بلقيس .. بصوت سلوم حداد .. من مسلسل نزار قباني بس مش ملاقيها ... الي بلاقيها يوتيوب .. بكون خدمني خدمة العمر




_ 




 :Db465236ff:  انا دعم معنوي 
يالله شباب توصولي بغسان

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_   
غلبت حالي وعملت اكاونت على 4shared وغلبت حالي ودورت على الاغنيه وحولتها ورفعتها وبتحكيلي اعملي عشا...انا بدي منكو عشا هلا
يالله عيش عم ربيع

اغنيه على البال مع شعر الامير
http://www.4shared.com/file/10692619...98c0/1111.html
_


 ولا يهمك احلى عشا 
سندويش فلافل من عند عمك ابو دريد واذا ما بدك من عندو اختاري المطعم اللي بناسبك وربيع سداد

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _ما شاء الله الشباب مش مقصريين .. 
> 
> طيب ما دامها واقعه وواقعه  انا الي فتره بدور على قصيدة نزار قباني بلقيس .. بصوت سلوم حداد .. من مسلسل نزار قباني بس مش ملاقيها ... الي بلاقيها يوتيوب .. بكون خدمني  خدمة العمر_


كأنه قبل سنه طلبتها ودورتلك وما لقيتها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_على البال لمحمد عبدو مع الشاعر خالد الفيصل ...

ما لقيتها 
رسالة من تحت الماء ... عبد الحليم حافظ ... 

http://www.4shared.com/file/29528349...e/___.html?s=1 
ميادة الحناوي ... ساعة زمن ..... ونعمة النسيان ... 
http://www.4shared.com/file/10027727...__-__.html?s=1 

وردة الجزائرية ... مالي وانا مالي ... 
http://www.4shared.com/file/10556625...f/___.html?s=1 

محمد عبدو ... الاماكن .... 
http://www.4shared.com/file/24229917...nline.html?s=1 

و تحياتي للعم ربيع_


 تسلم تسلم خالد 
والله ما قصرت 
وربيع ببلغك التحيات

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
> 
> اقتباس:
> ما شاء الله الشباب مش مقصريين .. 
> 
>  
> ...


مهو احنا ملاحظين  :Db465236ff: 





> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
>    
> غلبت حالي وعملت اكاونت على 4shared وغلبت حالي ودورت على الاغنيه وحولتها ورفعتها وبتحكيلي اعملي عشا...انا بدي منكو عشا هلا
> يالله عيش عم ربيع
> 
> اغنيه على البال مع شعر الامير
> ...


تسلم ..صحه عقلبك وقلبه :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_ما شاء الله الشباب مش مقصريين .. 

طيب ما دامها واقعه وواقعه انا الي فتره بدور على قصيدة نزار قباني بلقيس .. بصوت سلوم حداد .. من مسلسل نزار قباني بس مش ملاقيها ... الي بلاقيها يوتيوب .. بكون خدمني خدمة العمر_




لقيتلك اياها كتابه بس يا معلم :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_ما شاء الله الشباب مش مقصريين .. 

طيب ما دامها واقعه وواقعه انا الي فتره بدور على قصيدة نزار قباني بلقيس .. بصوت سلوم حداد .. من مسلسل نزار قباني بس مش ملاقيها ... الي بلاقيها يوتيوب .. بكون خدمني خدمة العمر_




بسلم عليك ربيع وبحكيلك في قصيدة جديدة لسارية السواس ( بس اسمع مني ) 

اذا الك مصلحة رن عليه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
ما شاء الله الشباب مش مقصريين ..  

طيب ما دامها واقعه وواقعه انا الي فتره بدور على قصيدة نزار قباني بلقيس .. بصوت سلوم حداد .. من مسلسل نزار قباني بس مش ملاقيها ... الي بلاقيها يوتيوب .. بكون خدمني خدمة العمر 









لقيتلك اياها كتابه بس يا معلم



_


 مش مشكله بغنيها لحاله  :Db465236ff: 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
ما شاء الله الشباب مش مقصريين ..  

طيب ما دامها واقعه وواقعه انا الي فتره بدور على قصيدة نزار قباني بلقيس .. بصوت سلوم حداد .. من مسلسل نزار قباني بس مش ملاقيها ... الي بلاقيها يوتيوب .. بكون خدمني خدمة العمر 




بسلم عليك ربيع وبحكيلك في قصيدة جديدة لسارية السواس ( بس اسمع مني ) 

اذا الك مصلحة رن عليه 
_


 يعني عم ربيع شغال اليوم على ما يطلبه المستمعون :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
> ما شاء الله الشباب مش مقصريين .. 
> 
> طيب ما دامها واقعه وواقعه انا الي فتره بدور على قصيدة نزار قباني بلقيس .. بصوت سلوم حداد .. من مسلسل نزار قباني بس مش ملاقيها ... الي بلاقيها يوتيوب .. بكون خدمني خدمة العمر
> 
> 
> ...


سجله اياها بصوتك يا خالد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
ما شاء الله الشباب مش مقصريين ..  

طيب ما دامها واقعه وواقعه انا الي فتره بدور على قصيدة نزار قباني بلقيس .. بصوت سلوم حداد .. من مسلسل نزار قباني بس مش ملاقيها ... الي بلاقيها يوتيوب .. بكون خدمني خدمة العمر 





[/center]



مش مشكله بغنيها لحاله 
يعطيك العافيه
_


 والله فكرة يا غسان 
بالمرة بتجرب صوتك وغنيها على الربابة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_



مهو احنا ملاحظين  




تسلم ..صحه عقلبك وقلبه



_


 :Db465236ff:  ضروري جدا

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
ما شاء الله الشباب مش مقصريين ..  

طيب ما دامها واقعه وواقعه انا الي فتره بدور على قصيدة نزار قباني بلقيس .. بصوت سلوم حداد .. من مسلسل نزار قباني بس مش ملاقيها ... الي بلاقيها يوتيوب .. بكون خدمني خدمة العمر 




بسلم عليك ربيع وبحكيلك في قصيدة جديدة لسارية السواس ( بس اسمع مني ) 

اذا الك مصلحة رن عليه 



يعني عم ربيع شغال اليوم على ما يطلبه المستمعون_


 اه والله وشغلني معاه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
ما شاء الله الشباب مش مقصريين ..  

طيب ما دامها واقعه وواقعه انا الي فتره بدور على قصيدة نزار قباني بلقيس .. بصوت سلوم حداد .. من مسلسل نزار قباني بس مش ملاقيها ... الي بلاقيها يوتيوب .. بكون خدمني خدمة العمر 





[/center]



مش مشكله بغنيها لحاله 
يعطيك العافيه
_


 بصوتك احلى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
ما شاء الله الشباب مش مقصريين ..  

طيب ما دامها واقعه وواقعه انا الي فتره بدور على قصيدة نزار قباني بلقيس .. بصوت سلوم حداد .. من مسلسل نزار قباني بس مش ملاقيها ... الي بلاقيها يوتيوب .. بكون خدمني خدمة العمر 





[/center]



مش مشكله بغنيها لحاله 
يعطيك العافيه




والله فكرة يا غسان 
بالمرة بتجرب صوتك وغنيها على الربابة 

_


 :Db465236ff:  بجوز يكون الك مستقبل بستار  ربابه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_سجله اياها بصوتك يا خالد_ 


 صوتي مش حلو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الصوت لما يكون ناعم بيكون احلى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

شكرا عمار على الدعم .. زهره الله بعينك  :SnipeR (94):  مره اخرى

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> سجله اياها بصوتك يا خالد 
> 
> 
>  صوتي مش حلو
> 
> الصوت لما يكون ناعم بيكون احلى_


بس هو طلبها بصوت خشن  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
ما شاء الله الشباب مش مقصريين ..  

طيب ما دامها واقعه وواقعه انا الي فتره بدور على قصيدة نزار قباني بلقيس .. بصوت سلوم حداد .. من مسلسل نزار قباني بس مش ملاقيها ... الي بلاقيها يوتيوب .. بكون خدمني خدمة العمر 




بسلم عليك ربيع وبحكيلك في قصيدة جديدة لسارية السواس ( بس اسمع مني ) 

اذا الك مصلحة رن عليه 



يعني عم ربيع شغال اليوم على ما يطلبه المستمعون 


اه والله وشغلني معاه 
_


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
ما شاء الله الشباب مش مقصريين ..  

طيب ما دامها واقعه وواقعه انا الي فتره بدور على قصيدة نزار قباني بلقيس .. بصوت سلوم حداد .. من مسلسل نزار قباني بس مش ملاقيها ... الي بلاقيها يوتيوب .. بكون خدمني خدمة العمر 





[/center]



مش مشكله بغنيها لحاله 
يعطيك العافيه








بصوتك احلى



_


 لالا خلي غسان يغنيها لحاله..ويحفظها كويس رح نسمعله  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _شكرا عمار على الدعم .. زهره الله بعينك  مره اخرى_


تكرم عينك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_



بس هو طلبها بصوت خشن 


_


 يعني صوته اكيد بنفع   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_بس هو طلبها بصوت خشن_ 


 حتى ولو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

 الناعم احلى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بيطرب الاذن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_



شكرا عمار على الدعم .. زهره الله بعينك  مره اخرى


_


 العفو ,, 
يا جماعه ديروا بالكوا على غسان  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
ما شاء الله الشباب مش مقصريين ..  

طيب ما دامها واقعه وواقعه انا الي فتره بدور على قصيدة نزار قباني بلقيس .. بصوت سلوم حداد .. من مسلسل نزار قباني بس مش ملاقيها ... الي بلاقيها يوتيوب .. بكون خدمني خدمة العمر 





[/center]



مش مشكله بغنيها لحاله 
يعطيك العافيه




[/center]



لالا خلي غسان يغنيها لحاله..ويحفظها كويس رح نسمعله 
_


  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  



العفو ,, 
يا جماعه ديروا بالكوا على غسان 
_


 لا توصي حريص :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بالعين هاي قبل هاي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

يلا بدكم شي شباب 

بنسلم عليكو انا وربيع واللي بدو اياه اخذه 
ودبروا حالكو مع بعض  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


تصبحوا على خير

----------


## عُبادة

غنوها كلكو واللي بكون صوته احلى بسجله شريط كامل عند تسجيلات البرج على حسابي

واذا اكثر من واحد عجبني صوتهم بنعملها دويتو :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_يا حبيبي ... في حد بيتكلم هنا .. بدي بصوت سلوم حداد .. مش بصوت خالد.. قصيده بحبها وبدي اظل احبها شو بده يصير فيه لما اسمعها بصوت خالد .._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  



العفو ,, 
يا جماعه ديروا بالكوا على غسان 







			
				لا توصي حريص







بالعين هاي قبل هاي



_


 يا اخي من يوم يومك حريص ..بس زيد حرصك شوي احسن لا تخربط وتجيبله (بس اسمع مني ) بصوت سلوم حداد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_يلا بدكم شي شباب 

بنسلم عليكو انا وربيع واللي بدو اياه اخذه 
ودبروا حالكو مع بعض 


تصبحوا على خير
_


 اتغطى انت و اياه مليح :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بلاش تاكلوا لفحة هوا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


تلاقي الخير :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
يلا بدكم شي شباب 

بنسلم عليكو انا وربيع واللي بدو اياه اخذه 
ودبروا حالكو مع بعض 


تصبحوا على خير



اتغطى انت و اياه مليح 
بلاش تاكلوا لفحة هوا 

تلاقي الخير_


 لا خلض اذ فيها لفحة هوا رح اضل معكم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس شباب واحد واحد على طلبات الاغاني عشان نعرف نشتغل الله يرضى عليكو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_يا حبيبي ... في حد بيتكلم هنا .. بدي بصوت سلوم حداد .. مش بصوت خالد.. قصيده بحبها وبدي اظل احبها شو بده يصير فيه لما اسمعها بصوت خالد .._ 


 خلص يا سيدي :Db465236ff: 

بخليك تسمعها بصوت جدتي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
يا حبيبي ... في حد بيتكلم هنا .. بدي بصوت سلوم حداد .. مش بصوت خالد.. قصيده بحبها وبدي اظل احبها شو بده يصير فيه لما اسمعها بصوت خالد ..  






			
				خلص يا سيدي







بخليك تسمعها بصوت جدتي



_


 يا عيني عليك , ايوا هيك المعزه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  



العفو ,, 
يا جماعه ديروا بالكوا على غسان 







يا اخي من يوم يومك حريص ..بس زيد حرصك شوي احسن لا تخربط وتجيبله (بس اسمع مني ) بصوت سلوم حداد 
_


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

طيب عن اذنكوا ...بدي انام لاصبح مع الكتاب قاعد...
وديروا بالكوا على غسان ولا تثقلوا على زهرتنا ...
سلام

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
يا حبيبي ... في حد بيتكلم هنا .. بدي بصوت سلوم حداد .. مش بصوت خالد.. قصيده بحبها وبدي اظل احبها شو بده يصير فيه لما اسمعها بصوت خالد ..  






يا عيني عليك , ايوا هيك المعزه 
_


 غلطان عمو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الانتاج على حسابك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

غسان لقيت موقع فيه تحميل كل الحلقات...بنفع؟  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_طيب عن اذنكوا ...بدي انام لاصبح مع الكتاب قاعد...
وديروا بالكوا على غسان ولا تثقلوا على زهرتنا ...
سلام
_


 تلاقي الخير :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

مع السلامه عمار  :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

تلاقي الخير عمار

----------


## غسان

اه بيتفع بس اي حلقه الي القى فيها القصيده ... 

الاخيره او قبل الاخيره ... بتوقع .. 

يسلموا زهره دايما مغلبك معي

----------


## زهره التوليب

هاي الموقع
ان شاء الله تلاقيها

http://www.kathemalsahir.com/vb/showthread.php?t=65629

----------


## غسان

شكراااااااااااااااااااا زهره .. شكرا

----------


## MR.X

شكرا كتير يا جماعة ... فعلا ما قصرتو ...
ابو العزام غلبتك معي مبارح على التلفون ..
زهرة التوليب ما قصرتي ..
خالد مشكور يا مان . 
زيكو كل الشكر الك ابو شريك ... 
ان شاء الله منردلكو اياها في الافراح.... 
فعلا انتو جماعة بنشد فيكو الظهر بالاغاني  :Db465236ff:  

مشكورين جميعا

----------

